# 10 arrested in nightclub melee



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By ROB MARGETTA, Standard-Times staff writer

NEW BEDFORD - All available police officers responded to a fight during a fashion show at the crowded Altitude nightclub late Sunday night, arresting 10 people on charges including assault, drug possession and disorderly conduct. 
According to New Bedford District Court documents, when police arrived at about 11:30 p.m. bouncers were jumping over railings and trying to push through the hundreds of patrons in order to reach the brawlers. 
Altitude, at 651 Orchard St., opened recently with the goal of becoming a classy, Providence- or Boston-style nightspot. 
"There was a good deal of money put in there," co-owner Ken Rapoza said. "We've never had an incident." 
He said Sunday's incident was unfortunate and emphasized that the hair and fashion show was a private event with pre-sold tickets, 10 security guards and two detail police officers. Those who were arrested might not have passed the club dress code on a regular night, and seemed to be fighting over personal matters, he said. 
"That sort of incident could have happened anywhere," Mr. Rapoza said. 
Officers who responded Sunday saw one man - later identified as 29-year-old Barry Souto of 19 Rolling Green, Fall River - leap over a bar and grab two liquor bottles that he wielded as weapons. Club staff grabbed Mr. Souto, pinning his arms before he could strike anyone, and police handcuffed him, the court records said. 
Mr. Souto was put in an empty elevator, with two officers watching him. Police said 25-year-old Brandi Gonsalves of 11 Harmony St. approached them and asked repeatedly why Mr. Souto was being held. When she was told to "back off," she slapped the hand of one officer and verbally berated him, court records said. 
Two other patrons, who listed the same 768 Brock Ave. home address but are legally separated, according to court records, each claimed to have been assaulted by the other. 
Jarrod Browne, 39, said Sherri Monteiro, also 39, bit his hand and struck him in the head. Ms. Monteiro said Mr. Browne pushed her down a set of stairs. 
Police reports noted that Ms. Monteiro had no visible injuries, while Mr. Brown was bleeding slightly from cuts to his left hand and over his left eye. 
Mr. Souto was charged with disorderly conduct and Ms. Gonsalves was charged with assault and battery on a police officer. Ms. Monteiro and Mr. Browne were each charged with assault and battery on a household member. Others arrested included 28-year-old Deutra Gamboa of 45 Morgan St., for possession of marijuana and an outstanding warrant and both 28-year-old Lamont Ferguson of 198 Summer St. and 26-year-old Jose Cabrera of 1617 Braley Road for disorderly conduct. 
Police did not name the other three defendants. Mr. Rapoza said all of those arrested will be banned from Altitude. 
"They're never coming in again," he said.

Contact Rob Margetta 
at [email protected]


----------

